# cheap gifts ideas for broke scumbags



## teamscum (Jul 13, 2007)

- $25 gift bundles 
- $10 tshirts 
- $5 womens organic closeouts 
- BOOF beanies and fishcaps 

- FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $20 


teamscum.com 



for free holidaze themed stickers send SASE to: 

teamscum 
172 highlands sq dr #127 
hendersonville, nc 28792 
usa, planet earth 


HAPPY HOLIDAZE 

- teamscum


----------

